# 6/27/09 Tournament



## Stac3y (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's my 10 year old son winning 3rd place in the 10 and 11 year old boys' sparring at his first "outside" tournament:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMzudZxq6ig

And here I am winning 1st place in Executive Women Advanced empty hand kata:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWdxb-E-XFc


----------



## stickarts (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Ironcrane (Aug 11, 2009)

I can see why you won first place for your kata. And your son is getting in on some good action himself. 
And as a side note, you must be the coolest mom in the world. Having a blackbelt in Martial Arts, and winning competitions.


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 12, 2009)

Ironcrane said:


> I can see why you won first place for your kata. And your son is getting in on some good action himself.
> And as a side note, you must be the coolest mom in the world. Having a blackbelt in Martial Arts, and winning competitions.


 
Thanks. That's really nice of you to say.  I'm a brown belt, though. I'll test for black next fall (scary!)


----------

